# Pacman frog setup.



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

Im going to buy a pacman frog (c cranwelli) in the next couple of weeks just want to check a few things before i lay out cash on heating and stat etc.

ok so I have a 10 gallon aquarium But I only have the aquarium top with it. Is it possible to buy a screen top to fit it? If not ill make a top probably out of perspex.

Im going to use eco earth for substrate. A heatmat under around a 1/3 of the tank and a matstat. My concern about using a heatmat is that they dont do much for backround temps is belly heat enough for these frogs? the room stays pretty warm most of the time anyway. 

Do these frogs happily take dubia roaches? as I have a colony that should start breeding very soon.

Ive read Horned Frogs by Phillip De Vosjoli as well as a few care sheets so ive done the research just want to make sure ive got the right idea before i start. 

Thanks
Rico


----------



## emmzy (Jan 24, 2007)

you can buy fancy viv lids from most petshops not sure what sizes they do tho... dont think it really matters for a pacman anyway as they aint exactly athletic enough to escape lol the heatmat does fine for heating smaller tanks, and they will eat anything.. and i do mean anything that moves infront of them lol


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks im glad the mat will do the job I didnt want to use a heat lamp. Nothing Ive read says they need any special lighting I assume because theyre nocturnal. So is the light coming through the window enough? Im not certain yet but I might get an albino and ive heard they dont like bright light.


----------



## emmzy (Jan 24, 2007)

nah none of them dont like the light it drys them out and naturally they spend all day hidden under moss and stuff


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

Id put the heat mat on one side of the tank as they burrow down for humidity etc. 
The pollywog site caresheet is second to non. Welcome to www.pollywog.co.uk for information on all aspects of amphibian herpetoculture

Your set up will be too big if its a baby, how big is the one your intending on getting?
Dubia will be fine as part of a varied diet.


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

Im not sure what size ill be getting yet. So would a baby be totaly lost in a viv that size?


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

One more question Im going to buy calcium powder for dusting insects but ive heard they need another supplement anyone know what it is?


----------



## emmzy (Jan 24, 2007)

if you buy a full dusting suplement stuff like repton rather than just calcium dust it gives them all the vitamins an minerals they need


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

Ok ill take a look at that thanks.
Rico.


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes it would be lost. My baby is in a small pet pal and will gradually be moved up...like a young snake


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

Ok thanks so depending on the size ill probably start off with a faunarium then.


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

What and when do u feed one??? Could a juvi be fed every day on 1 pinkie and waxworm???

thanks chris


----------

